# When does Subscription get applied?



## stonegod (Mar 22, 2011)

I purchased a Silver-level CS account last week (after my old one expired last summer); psyched about Zeitgeist. However, I haven't seen "myself" (my username) turn silver yet and I also have the dreaded double "Community Account" tag in my posts. I remember this was an issue before but couldn't find the FAQ on its resolution.

Just making sure everything is kosher on my account.


----------



## Morrus (Mar 22, 2011)

It applies immediately.

Your username hasn't turned silver because you haven't told it to.  You get the ability to have a silver username, which you control via your settings.


----------



## stonegod (Mar 22, 2011)

Gratzi for the quick response. I'll look for the setting.


----------



## Dice4Hire (Mar 22, 2011)

It is under group membership

An odd place.


----------



## Shaoiken (Apr 15, 2011)

If it gets applied immediatly, something went wrong for me. I don't have access to War of the Burning Sky adventures and can't change my group membership settings. 
Did I miss something that I have to do besides paying?


----------



## Morrus (Apr 15, 2011)

Are you sure?  You have "COMMUNITY SUPPORTER" under your name.


----------



## Shaoiken (Apr 15, 2011)

Sadly yes, I have no access to any adventure. Those are the only things I see:








EDIT:

Ok, it keeps getting weirder, I can't access the following settings: "Edit your Details", "Customize Profile", "Group Memberships", "Edit Avatar", "Edit Options"

I changed my email and password shortly after my subscription, could this be the problem?

EDIT No. 2:

After confirming my new email adress (silly me) the newer adventures and above mentioned options work, but still no access to the old ones (wotbs 1-5).


----------



## Morrus (Apr 15, 2011)

Hmmm.  I can't see any reason why you shouldn't be able to.  All the permissions seem to be correct.


----------



## Morrus (Apr 15, 2011)

OK, I can't figure it out - there's a big somewhere.

If you don't mind waiting a couple of days, I'll take the time this weekend to move WotBS 1-5 over to the new (correctly working) section so you can grab them.


----------



## Shaoiken (Apr 16, 2011)

That would be great, thank you.


----------



## Morrus (Apr 19, 2011)

Sorry about this; I'm having trouble getting it to let me upload the files (they're too damn large!)

At the very worst, I'll PM links for you to download them directly.


----------



## Morrus (Apr 20, 2011)

Ok, I'm pretty sure the initial or issuing issue is now fixed. Could you confirm you can download the files?


----------



## Shaoiken (Apr 20, 2011)

Yes, it works now. Thank you very much.


----------

